# Meet Stanley Momo!



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

Stanley Momo is about 6 weeks old. He has had an array of issues, but overall is a healthy little kitten. His eye infection has been the most annoying, but it is finally all better! I have continued to put his meds in until I can check and see when it is okay to stop, but after he sleeps at night it looks awesome. The last picture is from this morning, before I reapplied the ointment. I love my little Stantastic boy :heart


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

He's so tiny! Does he get along with your other cat and dog?


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> He's so tiny! Does he get along with your other cat and dog?


Yes. He does not have a lot of interaction with Napoli because Napoli hates coming inside and since it is 100+ degrees outside, I do not hang out with Stanley outside, lol. He does get along well with my dog, but he is *so* tiny so I limit their interaction at this point. My dog just sort of circles Stanley and smells him, wondering what the heck this tiny, tiny little dude is; he is confused.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He is adorable.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

He's SO cute! Gorgeous eyes.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

He is adorable, that little kitty belly is so cute! He is beautiful. I have never owned a gray kitty, and they are so adorable to me. One day!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a pretty kitten! Beautiful eyes and tiny round tummy! I have kitten envy.


----------



## Loza (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh my, so teeny tiny! He looks so precious, like 'hey man, what's with all the photos?'
I hope he is well on the way to perfect health!


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

*Stanley Momo Update *

Boy have I been busy lately, geez! I just thought I'd come by and give an update on my little guy  Stanley Momo is now about 9 weeks old and is doing very, very well. He absolutely loves his food and I have found myself loving the variety of foods I have been feeding him (thanks everyone, I've always only fed one type of food to my cats so this has been awesome!). He had his second set of shots last Friday and weighed in at a whopping 1.2lbs. Considering he was about 6oz when I first brought him home, he has certainly done a lot of growing! His fur is starting to feel so much better (I'm sure because of the food and indoor lifestyle) and the patch that was missing is definitely growing back. We had run fungal tests on it and whatnot but everything came back negative and once he was inside with us, it started to get better, so who knows what was going on. His eyes look beautiful and his ear infections are cleared up, so I can safely say he is finally a healthy, happy kitten!

Napoli has been coming in more. She was very, very reluctant at first, but the more her love for Stanley grows, the easier it is to get her to spend some time inside. I think that eventually I will be able to make her an indoor kitty, but it will take time (and bribery). I worry so much that something will happen to her while she is outside, especially since it is 111ish these days, but I also can't stand to watch her just sit by the sliding door making that awful meow noise she makes when she wants out. So far, I'd say she spends 1/4 of the day inside, which is a huge improvement to the 5-10 minute spurts she used to allow. Yay! Wish us luck 

Lastly, Stanley is doing awesome with my dog. He still spits and hisses, but he joyfully runs up to him just moments after. They tumble and play, then Stanley has enough and runs to me for safety lol. I know it won't be much longer until they are best buds. Honestly, I don't give them a ton of playtime together because Stanley is so tiny and I don't want Brady to accidentally hurt him. Brady and Napoli play like crazy though, so I know Stanley's time will come!

And here are some pictures, just cuz I love to take them:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He has grown so much! Beautiful kitten, so are Napoli and Brady. It is so nice that they are all getting along.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What a handsome boy! He's going to be a charmer with those green eyes of his!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow! 'Stan the man' has AWESOME eyes!! .. Just WOW!! I love 'em!


----------

